# "From the Ground" Roof Slope Calculator



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Need help answering this question...

Is there a from the ground roof slope calculator to help with making accurate roof measurements ? 

Have a family member who will be selling roofing, not a pro, but a smart guy who's asking a good question.

How do you guys make accurate measurements or train someone to do so ?

I just looked at Android apps but I don't think he has a a smart phone yet.


----------



## ccappaul (Dec 3, 2010)

Higher end laser measurers have the ability. Might take some practice


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

The first lesson your friend needs is getting on a roof to sell one is important. Getting up on the roof to take a look and check for damaged sheeting will increase your close rate exponentially. I personally dont think you should be selling roofs if you cant bother to hop up there and take a little look see around.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Measure the width, the length of the building, add your overhangs, establish pitch and you will have a pretty accurate estimate if you know how to do the calculation... But if he is planning to be a successful salesman, he should climb on the roof like OD said.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Depending on the height/pitch of the roof, there are ones I will not get on to measure. I can tell you I have sold just as many I haven't walked on as I have. Most people understand when it is unsafe.

I have two different ways of doing it. One, I use an App called Measure Map. It measures out the area nearly to the inch then I multiply my factors.

The second goes like this.

1. Length x Widge = Area
2. Determine proper pitch
3. Take area x proper multiply factor, which you know when you find out the pitch.

The factors go like this.
*
Straight Roofs*

Slope Gable / Hip Roof Factor
2/12 1.11 1.15
4/12 1.15 1.19
6/12 1.22 1.26
8/12 1.30 1.34
10/12 1.40 1.44
12/12 1.51 1.55

*Cut Up Roofs*
Slope Gable / Hip Roof Factor
2/12 1.21 1.25
4/12 1.25 1.25
6/12 1.32 1.36
8/12 1.40 1.44
10/12 1.50 1.54
12/12 1.61 1.65


Those numbers come from this little handy device from CertainTeed. It does not include waste for hip & ridge though


----------



## Farmer Boy (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's something you might want to try.

http://www.eagleview.com/


----------



## FremontREO (Sep 30, 2009)

Pictometry website


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Co. prohibits getting on roof....what about 1 - 2 layer tear off I said. HO get proposal for 1 layer. Very few 2 layer here in the South. Upcharge for a second layer if that's what's found.

Thanks a lot for the info. Its been useful. I'll pass it along.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

my brand new bosch range finder i bought this week can perform this task.


----------



## RandyB1986 (Jan 2, 2009)

Geeze........this world is full of roofing pimps that are afraid of heights and have no idea how to roof. It's a friggin joke anymore. Asking stupid questions....most of them don't even know how to install a roof anymore and the homeowners may well know more then them! 

It is a disgrace to everyone of us that earned the right to be called professionals.

A roofing company with a policy that prohibits getting on the roof, I have heard it all now. Guess they prohibit carrying a ladder and degree guage as well. Go sell encyclopedias or vacuums......


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

One of the largest installers in the country. Not HD or Lowes.


----------



## ccappaul (Dec 3, 2010)

We Fix Houses said:


> One of the largest installers in the country. Not HD or Lowes.


Jasper ?


----------



## RandyB1986 (Jan 2, 2009)

Jasper is the next Abelard.........


----------



## ccappaul (Dec 3, 2010)

RandyB1986 said:


> Jasper is the next Abelard.........


? Not familiar to me .... But then I am not a roofer..

I was just fishin'.


----------



## old roofer (May 10, 2011)

sears they don,t allow their salemen on the roofs


----------



## RandyB1986 (Jan 2, 2009)

Google "Sears roofing complaints".........lol, lot's of humorous stories.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

We have a member down under that dose this kind of work. Check out Toecutter's website, some really good stuff!:thumbsup:
http://www.contractortalk.com/members/toecutter-17614


----------



## ccappaul (Dec 3, 2010)

RandyB1986 said:


> Google "Sears roofing complaints".........lol, lot's of humorous stories.


Probably could do the same search on their window department also....and come up with a couple whoppers....


----------

